# [Eclipse] Text Farbig gestallten



## StifMB (7. Sep 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Eclipse ist mittlerweile ein unverzichtbares Element bei meiner Java Entwicklung, aber mir bleibt leider vieles verborgen. Ich würde gerne das bestimmte Elemente im Quelltext eine bestimmte Farbe haben. In meinem Fall würde ich gerne, dass überall 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out
```
 in grün da steht. Leider habe ich keine passende Option gefunden. Wie genau bekomme ich das hin?
Vielen dank!


----------



## Wildcard (7. Sep 2009)

So eine einstellung gibt es natürlich nicht, wozu auch? Wenn du's unbedingt brauchst, wirst du wohl ein entsprechendes PlugIn schreiben müssen.


----------



## StifMB (7. Sep 2009)

Schade. Dachte mir nur, da auch andere Sachen farbig gestaltet werden, dass es klappen würde. Hätte mir die Arbeit nur etwas erleichtert, da ich System.out.println z.B. nur zum testen und debuggen nutze, könnte ich es später so leichter finden und entfernen ... Aber danke.


----------



## bygones (7. Sep 2009)

StifMB hat gesagt.:


> Schade. Dachte mir nur, da auch andere Sachen farbig gestaltet werden, dass es klappen würde. Hätte mir die Arbeit nur etwas erleichtert, da ich System.out.println z.B. nur zum testen und debuggen nutze, könnte ich es später so leichter finden und entfernen ... Aber danke.



richtigen logger nehmen und beim entwickeln / debuggen die log levels richtig setzen...


----------

